# Was fressen Kois



## GabiundBernd (21. Juni 2017)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal fragen, was fressen Kois und __ Störe, Goldfische eigentlich außer Fischfutter ? Habe heute gesehen, dass die Kois an den Algen rumknabbern....


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2017)

Prinzipiell erst einmal alles, was ins Maul passt. Dazu gehören neben allem, was im Teich rumdümpelt auch durchaus exotische Sachen. Die einen mögen Brötchen (ob es gesund ist, sei mal dahingestellt), die anderen Obst und Gemüse, manche mögen auch Joghurt, was auch noch gut fürs Fell ist...

In den Algen finden sich auch oft kleinere Lebewesen oder auch Laich. Beides gehört zu Fisch-Grundnahrungsmitteln.


----------



## Michael H (21. Juni 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Habe heute gesehen, dass die Kois an den Algen rumknabbern....


Hallo
Denke nicht das die Algen fressen , die suchen eher die kleinen Tierchen die in den Algen sitzen .
Meine Bande frisst im großen und ganzen alles . Angefangen von Koifutter , Regenwürmer , Engerling , Gradhüpfer , __ Schnecken über __ Reis , Nudeln , Kartoffeln , Wassermelone usw usw usw .

Edit . Christine was schneller .....


----------



## koiteich1 (21. Juni 2017)

Wassermelone ist bei meinen auch der große Renner.
Da kocht das Wasser.
Um sie an die Hand zu bringen gibt es ab und an Brötchen.
Als Diät __ Reis aber ohne Salz gekocht oder ein paar Nudeln.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2017)

Hi Gabi,

in freier Natur ernähren sich Karpfen, obwohl sie als Allesfresser bezeichnet werden, hauptsächlich carnivor von

roten Mückenlarven und Tubifex (die sie aus Schlammböden gründeln)

sonstige Insekten/Insektenlarven

sonstige __ Würmer

Kleinkrebsen

__ Schnecken

__ Muscheln

Amphibienlarven

Fischlaich/-brut/Jungfischen

Pflanzenkost (Algen, Unterwasserpflanzen, __ Wasserlinsen, ins Wasser gefallende Früchte) fressen sie natürlicherweise nur wenig, meißt dann wenn sie Kohldampf schieben und dann nix besseres da ist

in Teichen/Aquarien wo Fische es gewohnt sind das alles was da ins Wasser fällt fressbar ist, nehmen auch alles erst mal in den Mund

Ich hatte z.B im Aquarium schon Flösselhechte die wie die gestörten auf diese weichen Käsescheiben zum überbacken von Toast abfuhren

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (21. Juni 2017)

Meine Koi stehen auf Süßkirschen und die Orfen würden für Erdbeeren morden 
Im übrigen werden die Kirschkerne fein säuberlich abgelutscht wieder ausgespuckt


----------



## Ida17 (22. Juni 2017)

Wie macht Ihr das, dass Eure Fische so exotisch sind? Meine gucken Früchte oder Salat nicht mal mit dem *****... der Flosse an  

Gabi, bei der Größe an Teich werden die Koi ihren echten Spaß dran haben alles nach Gekreuche und Gefleuche abzusuchen


----------



## Lion (22. Juni 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Prinzipiell erst einmal alles, was ins Maul passt. Dazu gehören neben allem, was im Teich rumdümpelt auch durchaus exotische Sachen. Die einen mögen Brötchen (ob es gesund ist, sei mal dahingestellt), die anderen Obst und Gemüse, manche mögen auch Joghurt, was auch noch gut fürs Fell ist...
> 
> In den Algen finden sich auch oft kleinere Lebewesen oder auch Laich. Beides gehört zu Fisch-Grundnahrungsmitteln.



hallo Christine,
Joghurt soll auch noch für eine bessere Wasserqualität beitragen. (Milchsäure Bakterien)
 Leon


----------



## GabiundBernd (22. Juni 2017)

Vilen Dank für die ausführliche Info. Ist ja voll crass, Nudeln Obst... wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen so was zu geben. Jetzt haben sich die __ Störe auch beruhigt und das Wasser ist total klar. Sieht gut aus wen die 2 großen Störe durchs Wasser ziehen, die Koi und die .. restlichen Goldfische. Fotos folgen. Allerdings sind die Koi und Goldfische vom letzten Jahr immer noch nicht zu sehen. Ich füttere immer um 19 h, dass wissen die ganz genau und stehen schon parat. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die alten Fische, vom letzten Jahr immer noch in der Tiefe sind... oder.....
Gruß


----------



## Lion (22. Juni 2017)

hallo Gabi,

ich befürchte, dass Tiere die bei dieser Jahreszeit und bei diesen Wassertemperaturen nicht fressen kommen,
leider vom __ Reiher und co. besucht wurden.

Aber, evtl. tauchen sie doch nochmal auf, alles ist möglich. Drücke Dir die Daumen.

 VG. Léon


----------



## GabiundBernd (22. Juni 2017)

Ja ich denke auch, dass sie nicht mehr da sind. .. Und wie soll ich das mit dem Joghurt machen..... Löffelweise ins Wasser ??


----------



## Lion (22. Juni 2017)

hallo Gabi,
sobald Fütterzeit ist, kippe einfach einen Becher Joghurt an der gewohnten Stelle ins Wasser,
dann wirst Du erkennen, ob deine Fische das mögen. Ist wie bei den Menschen, der eine mag das
und der andere mag lieber das. Aber bei deiner Teichgröße finden die Tiere auch jetzt sehr viel Nahrung
aus der Natur. Probiere einfach nach belieben mal die versch. Sachen welche hier schon von anderen
Mitglieder geschrieben wurden aus, wirst sehr schnell erkennen, was deine Fische sehr mögen und
kannst Ihnen dadurch eine wechsehafte Ernährung gestalten.
Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob es Natur Joghurt sein soll, kann vieleicht jemand aus dem Forum mitteilen,
der dieses auch füttert.

Auf alle Fälle, viel Freude weiterhin an deinem Teich.
VG.
Léon


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2017)

Also ich würde ganz einfachen 3,5% Bio-Joghurt nehmen. Ohne Fruchtzusätze. Denn da ist meistens Zucker mit drin. Und Zucker macht fett. Auch Koi. Aber vielleicht meldet sich ja Friedhelm @toschbaer  noch mal zu dem Thema


----------



## Lion (23. Juni 2017)

hallo Gabi,
konntest Du mit Joghurt bei deinen Fischen punkten ?
.  Léon


----------



## krallowa (23. Juni 2017)

Moin,

Bratwurst ohne Pelle, da gehen die Koi steil drauf.
Nicht viel, wegen der Wasserwerte, aber 1 Wurst am Abend und der Kampf geht los.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## GabiundBernd (23. Juni 2017)

Also das mit dem Joghurt war nix. Vom löffel ???? hat sich dann im Wasser aufgelöst... ok dann werden wir mal was anderes probieren...


----------



## koile (23. Juni 2017)

Heute gibt es Melone.       und nein das sind keine __ Graskarpfen


----------



## GabiundBernd (23. Juni 2017)

ok, haben heute auch Melone gekauft, werden das heute abend mal ausprobieren.... bin wirklich gespannt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> ok, haben heute auch Melone gekauft, werden das heute abend mal ausprobieren.... bin wirklich gespannt


würde zum probieren aber erst mal nur das in kleine Stückchen geschnittene Fructhfleisch nehmen. (net gleich so ne dicke Scheibe  reinwerfen wie bei Gerd)

auch ja, vieleicht kommt bei Euren Koi statt Natur-Joghurt Hüttenkäse besser an (die "Eiweißbrocken" lösen sich  wenigstens net gleich auf)

MfG Frank


----------



## GabiundBernd (23. Juni 2017)

So mal Fotos von den Fischen


----------



## Lion (23. Juni 2017)

hallo Gabi,
nur ein kleiner Tipp : keinen Kaugummi füttern


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Juni 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> werden das heute abend mal ausprobieren.... bin wirklich gespannt


Du wirst in deinem Teich wohl kaum Früchtefresser finden denke ich. Der ist so natürlich das die genug Grünzeug beim Algenlutschen ab bekommen.
In einem Koipool ist Pflanliches selten. Da sind die Fische schon mal hinter so was her. Bei mir gehen meine Drei erst nach einiger Zeit gelangweilt an den Futterring.
Die Finden scheinbar genug im Teich. Bei anderen geht das ab wie bei Piranjas, wenn gefüttert wird.


----------



## GabiundBernd (23. Juni 2017)

ja, habe gerade in einem anderen Beitrag.. Stör... geschrieben, dass wir , da wir ja keine Folie haben, alles Natur, bestimmt genug natürliches Futter haben. Trotzdem füttere ich jeden Abend auch Fischfutter. Es ist schön anzuschaun, wen die __ Störe, Koi und Goldfische sich das Futter holen.


----------



## Lion (24. Juni 2017)

Gabi, mach weiter so, probiere einfach aus, was deine Fische noch mögen
und genieße das ganze und die Fütterzeit(n)
VG.
Léon


----------



## Ida17 (24. Juni 2017)

krallowa schrieb:


> Bratwurst ohne Pelle, da gehen die Koi steil drauf.


Nicht Dein Ernst oder?!  

Gabi, Dein Koi auf Bild drei ist eine echt schlanke Rakete, da könnt noch was dran


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juni 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> So mal Fotos von den Fischen





Ida17 schrieb:


> Gabi, Dein Koi auf Bild drei ist eine echt schlanke Rakete, da könnt noch was dran


Das ist kein Koi.


----------



## GabiundBernd (24. Juni 2017)

Was ist das dann ??


----------



## troll20 (25. Juni 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Was ist das dann ??


Gute Frage 
Also ne __ Orfe auf keinen Fall. Und nen Koi der sich die Barteln rasiert


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juni 2017)

Tippe auf Farbforelle


----------



## GabiundBernd (25. Juni 2017)

Nochmal Bilder zum ... vielleicht Koi..


----------



## koile (25. Juni 2017)

Also ich sehe Barteln bei Deinem Fisch , somit sollte es ein Koi sein.


----------



## GabiundBernd (25. Juni 2017)

Das denke ich noch auch...


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juni 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 186739


Doch ist Koi.....sehr schlang aber mit Barteln


----------



## Ida17 (26. Juni 2017)

Also kann doch was dran


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2017)

ah im Bild 2 sind die Barteln wieder gewachsen, also doch ein Farbkarpfen


----------



## GabiundBernd (26. Juni 2017)

ah.... was ist ein Farbkarpfen ??


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Juni 2017)

Koi


----------



## GabiundBernd (26. Juni 2017)

ah.... also doch....


----------

